# Esquema electrico del Lada 2105



## yreloba (Ene 12, 2017)

Hola a todos, quiero hacer la instalacion nueva a una lada 2105 y necesito el diagrama electrico del mismo, quizas alguien me lo pueda donar.
Saludos


----------



## djyoan (Ene 12, 2017)

Esta en el ftp de la uclv. Saludosss


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2017)

Que es un lada 2105?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 12, 2017)

Es un carro de procedencia Rusa, viejo pero bueno.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2017)

Si los conozco hubo algunos modelos que fueron traidos a nuestro pais basados en el R12nacional, y en el Fiat 1600


----------



## yreloba (Ene 17, 2017)

Es una pena no logre encontrar nada en ese sitio, de ser posible subirlo para poder acceder a él.
Un cordial saludo


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 18, 2017)

Lo que se pudo hallar (luego de lidiar con ello que te lo dejen bajar a cambio de otros archivos si es que son aceptados) fue el manual del service en hungaro, que acercandose a las últimas páginas se ven algunos esquemas, luego un esquema suelto por ahí de esa línea, y otro más, pero del lada 2107

Espero que te valga colega


----------



## Ladalib (Abr 18, 2017)

si que vale la pena muy util, agradecido.


----------

